# 125 gallon



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

how many red bellies can i keep for life in a 125 gallon with no problems ? any advice would be great thanks ! should be getting it after x-mas due to holiday and little girls birthday ! i have 4 at the moment that are 3 and a half to inches in a 55 gallon could i add another 3 babies just over 1 inch to the shoal or would they be eaten?


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

ooops sorry wrong place to post this ...my apologies


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

For life, I'd say 6... If they stay relatively small, maybe 7, but I wouldn't go with any more...

*_Moved to Piranha Discussion_*


----------



## |Lurker| (May 10, 2003)

A tank that large can easily hold 6/7 adult rbp´s , but joining the babys with the big guys may not be a good choice !!
I´ve seen babys with adults with no problems
but also adults that eat small p´s as if they were feeder !!


----------



## PIRANHNUT (May 28, 2003)

I used to stock my tanks heavy and I had 13 10.5 to 12 inch Natts in a 125.They were just fine roomwise and aggression wise.I don't reccomend it though.I would say 7-8 of them is a good number to stock your tank with.If you go down to 5 or 6 of them a crowd them less they tend to grow larger on you.If at all possible try to stay with the same size piranha you have now.Mixing sizes is never really a good idea.I didn't say that it couldn't be done,but you tend to lose alot more to predation if you don't keep them the same size.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

The most Ive seen in a 125 gal was 13 Pygo mix.. all 8" or larger. This can be accomplished with the help of daily feeding routines. I currently have 9 and going to overcrowd to 11.. all huge Pygos 8"+


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I have overcrowded in the past, and it was ok. Things can change very quick though and a couple of p's can be lost just as fast as they came. My rule of thumb is add as much as your willing to lose going past the 20 -30 gallon range per fish.


----------

